# VFD for a 50 Hp Motor for Cooling Tower



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jay Mahendran said:


> Can someone tell me how much a VFD for a 50HP motor for a cooling tower fan would cost. How much would the installation cost be.


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SCHNEIDER-ELECTRIC-AC-Drive-6MVD0


You'll need to get an estimate from an electrical contractor that specializes in motors,controls and PLC's,,they really need to see what needs to be done on site to give you a price to do the job.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Jay Mahendran said:


> Can someone tell me how much a VFD for a 50HP motor for a cooling tower fan would cost. How much would the installation cost be.


Way too little info. The VFD could be anywhere from $4K to $12K depending on options and packaging. Installation cost will have everything to do with location, distances, existing equipment etc. etc. etc.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Probably not a good idea to get an estimate on the Internet. 50 hp motors aren't cheap to replace.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Don't forget. This is a variable torque load. Not a constant torque load, so make sure you quote is as such.


----------



## Don Davis (Aug 16, 2013)

Cooling Tower motors mounted in the airstream can be applied in such a way that they are essentially overloaded but have manufacturer approval due to the abundance of beneficial airflow for cooling. The enclosure type will be 'Air Over'. So, don't just use a generic term like '50hp' to size the drive. Use the 'Full Load Amps' from the motor nameplate and the site voltage.

If the motor drives a gearbox, consult its manufacturer about the minimum RPM. Too low and you may have lubrication problems.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If I was to guess I would guess he's trying to see if the electrician that bid on the job is trying to rip him off.


----------

